# LYFT is trying to bone me on New Driver Bonus.



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

*UPDATE* (5/9/16)

Faith restored. After responding and demanding my issue be escalated to someone in management, I received an e-mail today from a manager apologizing. After reviewing my account she confirmed I gave the required number of rides. She also explained that her team has more access to more 'accurate' records, and that there were a few issues here and there with bonuses not being issued automatically. Either way, I feel good that after stating my case, it was properly escalated (even if it was by my request) and handled correctly and fairly.
-------------

Original Post:

Sorry. No other way to put it. I completed 50 rides in 30 days, from the day that I was approved. Well, until the day I was NOTIFIED that I was approved. 

3/9/16 - Received e-mail from LYFT stating something like "We know background checks can take awhile to process. In the meantime check out some ways to maximize your earnings!"

3/10/16 - Received e-mail from LYFT congratulating me and stating I was approved. 

4/8/16 - Gave 50th ride. 

I know I cut it close to the wire here, but I gave my 50 rides. And I gave them in 30 days. I've been going back and forth w/ LYFT support via e-mail over this. They stated in the beginning I had no promo code on my account and wasn't eligible for the bonus. I sent a long sharply worded response advising where I'd clicked through from, and that the code and promotion were prominently displayed in the registration process, after which they suddenly 'found the promo code' that I used. So that was settled. 

Then they came back and told me that I was approved on 3/9/16, so sorry, I'm not eligible. "We know it can be frustrating." I sent another response, this time attaching the e-mails I referenced above, and advised that even though they may show my background check cleared on 3/9/16, I wasn't notified until 3/10. And in fact, I had received an e-mail on 3/9/16 CONFIRMING that my background check was still in progress. I also pointed out that there's NO way for me to see my approval date anywhere in my account, and that I was relying on their communications (which are strictly e-mail) which apparently aren't sent in realtime. Their response was "We know how frustrating it is... but here's your promo code if you'd like to make money referring drivers!" I calmly responded and told them to escalate my case to a manager, as I don't trust it will be properly handled by their team after the initial promo code oversight. How can you absolutely miss the fact that there's a promo code tied to my account when pulling it up in your database? And then days later 'find' that there is, in fact, a promo code? 

My opinion of LYFT has gone from fantastic to abysmal. If they don't make this right, or at least offer a reasonable explanation, I'll have to use my resources and find someone who ranks higher than an e-mail support rep to submit my case to.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

get your referrer, the person whose promo code you used, to fight with you. You are both being cheated out of your bonus.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

I am on a referral for $500 also.. they better not screw me..


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I got mine and so did my buddy who referred me no problem...


----------



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

I read a million reviews before signing up and 99% of them were positive. I know there are holes in any system and things fall through the cracks, but I am less than impressed with their support team. The day I gave my 50th ride was literally the 30th day after my approval, I've hand counted the days on the calendar twice just to make sure my horrible math didn't bite me on this one. It's not like I was 'close' and missed it by a day. I have 50 rides in 30 days and I've submitted the documentation as proof, and they literally ignored my submission. With no explanation.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

This is why I emailed them yesterday to alert them to the fact that I was 2 rides away from 50,and when would I see that bonus money. I made it to 50 this morning. He replied that I should see it the following thur. I think it was some automated referral code already there bc didn't submit one. I think they do follow thru,but I also know they will take advantage of a loophole if they find it.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Leftright? said:


> I got mine and so did my buddy who referred me no problem...


How did it work after you completed your 50th ride? Did it just show up automatically in your pay? How long did it take to get the bonus?


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes it showed up in the next pay, each week ends on monday mornings at 3:59.

Payday is Wednesday, but on Tuesday you'll get an email with pay statement


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I signed up under the impression that I would receive X dollars for M rides in N days as a sign-on bonus. After M minus ten rides in N minus three days, I received X minus Y dollars as a sign on bonus. The amount was not that much less and it did come with fewer rides but with the same deadline. I simply gave those rides before the deadline. It was more than Uber gave me as a sign-on bonus for Uber Taxi and UberX combined---even when you consider the free lunch from Uber when I signed on to Uber Taxi.

I did e-Mail Lyft out of curiosity. They have yet to answer me. I did hit the required number of rides in the requisite days for the sign-on bonus that I thought that I would receive, as well.


----------



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

UPDATE:

Faith restored. After responding and demanding my issue be escalated to someone in management, I received an e-mail today from a manager apologizing. After reviewing my account she confirmed I gave the required number of rides. She also explained that her team has more access to more 'accurate' records, and that there were a few issues here and there with bonuses not being issued automatically. Either way, I feel good that after stating my case, it was properly escalated (even if it was by my request) and handled correctly and fairly.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If you get a "frustrating" template, keep replying.

It's a perseverance test to see if you follow thru or go away and stop complaining

Ditto "couldnt find that ride" on complaints (well that one is 50% verification, but fact us they never ever look until after you respond to the couldnt find it email)


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> How did it work after you completed your 50th ride? Did it just show up automatically in your pay? How long did it take to get the bonus?


I had someone finish his 75th ride for $650 this week, the minute he ended that ride I saw $650 in my express pay tracker. So it should be instant or nearly so.


----------



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah the manager told me they'd had some issues with their tracking system, I believe. Apparently there are tools management has access to that the standard support rep does not. Sounds like a problem to me, as my bonus is now 2+ months late after endless correspondence.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Also, since you barely made it, it bears asking whether you gave multiple rides to one person. In the terms and conditions it says no more than 2 rides to any individual count. So if you gave a few "fake" rides to finish, that may explain it. Don't mean to accuse, just offering an explanation.


----------



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

I was concerned about that as well, as I was pinged and accepted (2) rides from the same person within a few days. I actually gave a 51st ride to my girlfriend on the last day just to be sure. I know they're considered fake, but the ride was paid for and completed, so Lyft still got their cut. Luckily none of this was a factor since they deemed my non-payment a system issue.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Lyft never gave me my new driver bonus , ever after numerous attempts to be heard by email with evidence and screenshots. I'm wandering if there is another way to get me $500 .. I here they are trying to stiff new drivers all the time for their bonus. Ever since then I stuck with Uber...


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

mactube said:


> Lyft never gave me my new driver bonus , ever after numerous attempts to be heard by email with evidence and screenshots. I'm wandering if there is another way to get me $500 .. I here they are trying to stiff new drivers all the time for their bonus. Ever since then I stuck with Uber...


I actually had the opposite experience. I ended up deactivated while they investigated a false report and I was two rides away with 1 day left, and the only way to communicate with trust and safety is by email. I did the call me thing with the critical response line and the regular line and both sent emails to speed the process with trust and safety because my bonus was in jeopardy. Ended up getting deactivated quickly and got my bonus without problems.


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they lost their mind! so evil now, entrapment and a waist of time for everyone involved.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they should treat driver much better, eventually this idea of getting it bone cheap isn't gonna work, because everyones gonna starve to death!


----------

